# Union binding 2014 Torstein



## Pacos (Sep 24, 2013)

He guys/girls,

I want to know what bindings Torstein rides this year? And have anyone ride these before?
Or can I get them somewhere?


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

its looks like a modified union factory. you can see the sonic fused anklestrap. it is heaviy modded tho


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder what made him change up his bindings this year

And for gods sake give this man a binding sponsor


----------



## wds178 (Sep 26, 2012)

They're Union Team Bindings. Only available to Union team riders.


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

ohh... okay


----------



## Pacos (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok thanks, so the factory in a team colorway.
Does anybody ride the factorys already?


----------



## wds178 (Sep 26, 2012)

Not based on a Factory. The Team is similar to this year's Superpro binding. Based off a Force baseplate, with the Team high back and as mentioned, an upgraded ankle strap.


----------



## Pacos (Sep 24, 2013)

wds178 said:


> Not based on a Factory. The Team is similar to this year's Superpro binding. Based off a Force baseplate, with the Team high back and as mentioned, an upgraded ankle strap.


And the superpro is also an team binding? Couse it is not on the lookbook.
How you know al these things? Can I buy it via you?


----------



## wds178 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Superpro is a binding available to people that work at shops carrying Union. This years is red. No you can't buy it via me, I'm just a guy.
I know these things because I'm a Capita/Union fan who spends most of his internet snowboarding time at Easyloungin.com - a site full of C3 fanboys.


----------



## Pacos (Sep 24, 2013)

wds178 said:


> The Superpro is a binding available to people that work at shops carrying Union. This years is red. No you can't buy it via me, I'm just a guy.
> I know these things because I'm a Capita/Union fan who spends most of his internet snowboarding time at Easyloungin.com - a site full of C3 fanboys.


Thnx I will look it up.
So if I know a guy how knows some one from union I can get a hand on the superpro's or teams


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

wds178 said:


> Not based on a Factory. The Team is similar to this year's Superpro binding. *Based off a Force baseplate*, with the Team high back and as mentioned, an upgraded ankle strap.


Wrong, last year's Super Pro/Team (same binding, different color) had the Atlas baseplate.
This year's Factory is pretty much the same binding as last year's Super Pro/Team, just with canted footbeds, non-pigmented nylon, and slightly different straps (and, of course, the upgraded buckles as on all Union bindings).


----------



## wds178 (Sep 26, 2012)

Correct. Last year's (2013) SuperPro/Team was built off an Atlas baseplate.
This year's SuperPro/Team (2014) are built off a Stage IV Force baseplate
SUPERPRO - MATTE RED | C3-SHOP


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You will literally be paying $130 more for a U on a highback. The Team and Force highback are indistinguishable in flex.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

lol so much misinformation in this thread.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

*...*

Yes, those are the new Team bindings. 

Force Base + Factory Highback and Straps

The Super Pro binding is basically the same thing, with Force Straps.


----------



## Pacos (Sep 24, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Yes, those are the new Team bindings.
> 
> Force Base + Factory Highback and Straps
> 
> The Super Pro binding is basically the same thing, with Force Straps.


Nice also some canted footbeds in the teams?

For jibbing, rails, kickers you recomend a board like the capita ultra fear? Or do you have other options?
I am riding now a stepchild jibstick 152, I am 5'5 and weigh 145. Strong rider


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Pacos said:


> Nice also some canted footbeds in the teams?
> 
> For jibbing, rails, kickers you recomend a board like the capita ultra fear? Or do you have other options?
> I am riding now a stepchild jibstick 152, I am 5'5 and weigh 145. Strong rider


No cant in the Teams. Only the Factory has cant this year.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Pacos said:


> Nice also some canted footbeds in the teams?
> 
> For jibbing, rails, kickers you recomend a board like the capita ultra fear? Or do you have other options?
> I am riding now a stepchild jibstick 152, I am 5'5 and weigh 145. Strong rider


The team bindings are primarily for our team riders. Only 2 people out of 100+ on the team actually want canted bindings. Seriously.

Personally I believe canting serves a purpose, but the consumer demand for it is the result of marketing. If we put canting on everything, we'd have a lot of pissed off pros. Also, guys like Torstein wouldn't be riding UNION for free. 

In regards to boards, I'd suggest the Outdoor Living for what you're doing. It's an all around freestyle board. True twin, flat camber. I love that board.

Outdoor Living | CAPiTA Snowboarding

Thanks,

GK


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

What's the difference between the stage III Atlas base and the stage IV Force base?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> The team bindings are primarily for our team riders. Only 2 people out of 100+ on the team actually want canted bindings. Seriously.
> 
> Personally I believe canting serves a purpose, but the consumer demand for it is the result of marketing. If we put canting on everything, we'd have a lot of pissed off pros. Also, guys like Torstein wouldn't be riding UNION for free.


PLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASSEEE keep it that way! i love ur bindings and really dont like canted footbeds, keep doing what ur doing! :thumbsup:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> PLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASSEEE keep it that way! i love ur bindings and really dont like canted footbeds, keep doing what ur doing! :thumbsup:


What a retarded comment. They could just make canting optional by having different inserts (like Rome and Ride) or different footbeds (like Burton).


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> What a retarded comment. They could just make canting optional by having different inserts (like Rome and Ride) or different footbeds (like Burton).


that works with me too.. as long as you can still keep them flat :bowdown:


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> They could just make canting optional by having different inserts (like Rome and Ride) or different footbeds (like Burton).


In order to offer the "best binding at each pricepoint", that might now work. Offering them dirt cheap as an aftermarket part would work. 

Noted.

The natural canting on the base of the Contact Pro is more the direction we are headed. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> In order to offer the "best binding at each pricepoint", that might now work. Offering them dirt cheap as an aftermarket part would work.
> 
> Noted.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do not disagree with that. Was not necessarily advocating that approach - was just pointing out that canting could be optional/removable.

So do you now 'officially' label the new Contact Pro as canted? Not baiting you, just wondering what the Union company line is now - believe before it was stated that the Factory was the 'only' binding with canting in the 2013-14 line-up. (FWIW, I am actuall quite partial to the the 'autocant' approach in the Contact Pro and Cartel.)


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Yeah, I do not disagree with that. Was not necessarily advocating that approach - was just pointing out that canting could be optional/removable.
> 
> So do you now 'officially' label the new Contact Pro as canted? Not baiting you, just wondering what the Union company line is now - believe before it was stated that the Factory was the 'only' binding with canting in the 2013-14 line-up. (FWIW, I am actuall quite partial to the the 'autocant' approach in the Contact Pro and Cartel.)


I'll go with a "no" on officially labeling the Cpro as canted.


----------



## Chino (Jan 9, 2014)

If anyone is still lookin:

```
http://www.revert.nl/en/product/36532-team-superpro.html
```


----------

